# Madagascar peperomias?



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

This is for Chuck, Antone or anyone who might know: Are any of the Madagascar peperomias available in horticulture? While many are not very pretty, there are a few really nice ones: erythrocaulis, humbertii, mantadiana, thomeana, etc. Hell, maybe some of the others would like nice _in cultivation_. Anyone know?

PEPEROMIA.NET

Thanks, G


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> This is for Chuck, Antone or anyone who might know: Are any of the Madagascar peperomias available in horticulture? While many are not very pretty, there are a few really nice ones: erythrocaulis, humbertii, mantadiana, thomeana, etc. Hell, maybe some of the others would like nice _in cultivation_. Anyone know?
> 
> PEPEROMIA.NET
> 
> Thanks, G


There was a guy on eBay selling a few a while back.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Groundhog,
I don't think there are many Madagascan Peperomias available in the U.S. I know of a couple that are in private collections and I would guess that there must be a few in a Botanical garden somewhere. I also know of a few that came in with orchid imports, but that was well over a decade ago. 

I believe the ones Ray mentioned on ebay were from Europe. Maybe not as easy as finding them in the U.S., but It might be worth looking out for postings again in the spring.
Good luck!


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Check with BonnieLorraine, I know she had Peperomia blanda last year. I was going to pick some up for a Mantella biotope, just haven't gotten around to it. From what she shared as her experience, P blanda is a slow grower though.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

It's picked up a bit Justin, I just started 3 small pots of it to sell at shows later this year if you're still looking. I believe the ones on ebay were from Singapore?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I wonder if Malala Orchidees can bring any in? You may want to send Botanica Ltd. an email. They usually do a Malala import each year.


----------



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

In Europe, there is 1 species 'commercially' available at some specialized nurseries, it is a trailing species with small leaves, sold as P. species 'Masoala'.

At the moment, I have 3 other species from Marojejy ; 1 looks alot like the Masoala species (could be the same).

Regards,

Stijn


----------



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

A picture of a Peperomia made by a friend when we visited Marojejy in 2011.










Last week I received a small plant from a friend of a species collected at the Torotorofotsy marsh, habitat of Mantella aurantiaca. 

Regards,

Stijn


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Stijn said:


> A picture of a Peperomia made by a friend when we visited Marojejy in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That look extremely similar to my Madagascaran peperomia ( Peperomia blanda var. leptostachyl).


----------

